

Wheretheladies.at Shows You Where The Ladies Are At - bkudria
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/02/wheretheladies-at-shows-you-where-the-ladies-are-at/

======
nhebb
How long until this gets gamed by bogus foursquare accounts and everyone gets
pointed to the nearest strip club?

~~~
sanj
As soon a someone creates a tool simple enough for you average strip club
owner to use.

That seems like a group willing to pay to make it simple.

------
gaius
_most events in San Francisco can easily go from a bonestorm to a bronado to a
category five hisicane in a span of 30 minutes_

Translation?

~~~
nandemo
_most events in San Francisco are such that the female/male ratio can easily
go from relatively high (and therefore favourable) to very low in a relatively
short span of time._

The term _bronado_ seems to be a portmanteau of "bro" and "tornado". The term
_hisicane_ appears to be a pun on "hurricane". It uses the fact that "hurri"
is a homophone of "her" then changes "her" to "his". We could not infer the
etymology of _bonestorm_ but we grokked the meaning by the context.

~~~
afshin
bonestorm |bōn'stôrm|

noun

A sausage party: a preponderance of men in a gathering. The term is a vulgar
pun implying that men in a group with even a small number of ladies will
become sexually aroused (i.e. have boners).

EDIT: <http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=bonestorm> urban
dictionary disagrees ... but I still prefer my interpretation.

~~~
mhartl
Your interpretation seems natural, but it doesn't fit the context here, where
_bonestorm_ and _bronado_ are evidently antonyms. The Urban Dictionary
definition, on the other hand, does make sense.

Noah Webster, I might note, is currently spinning in his grave.

------
acangiano
As silly as it sounds, they really got the "get your user laid" component
right.

~~~
detst
I've never found being in the proximity of women to be my largest barrier to
getting laid. Leaving my home usually solves that.

------
jscore
No ladies in Zeitgeist. False information.

------
mattmaroon
It's safe to say that if you need an app to find women, you probably also need
one to tell you what to do once they're located. I should start iCyrano.

------
artpop
Rather than _founded by_ surely it was _hacked up by_. Not everything with a
URL is a startup.

~~~
teaspoon
Not everything that's founded is a startup, either.

------
thereddestruby
This is awesome, but it would be great if they also told me what places are
sausage-fests so I'd know where to avoid!

~~~
liedra
Yeah, and perhaps one that tells me where all the creepy guys who use this app
"are at" so I can avoid them. :P

~~~
yoasif_
It's the same app. Just don't go where the compass points.

~~~
Vivtek
But go 90 degrees away from the compass vector, otherwise you'll encounter the
oncoming wave.

~~~
liedra
Brilliant. Now change up the UI a bit, make sure you change the name to
something like "CreepAvoider" and then it'll be marketable to the ladies :)

~~~
jackowayed
And I'll create a service for users of Wheretheladies.at that shows them both
where the ladies currently are and where CreeperAvoider is sending the ladies
so that they can try to stay ahead of the curve and get places right as the
ladies are migrating there :)

~~~
Vivtek
It'll be like a dating arms race.

~~~
liedra
Now I am getting visions of a bunch of Ladies huddled in a bunker somewhere
while hordes of Creeps throw themselves against the doors and windows. Sort of
Resident Evil style.

Terrifying. :|

------
linhir
They should account for men, too, and give more weight to places that have a
larger ratio of women to men.

------
troymc
The article didn't say exactly how they handle gender-ambiguous names, such as
"Kelly." Here's one way:

Using the local census (which knows genders and names), estimate the
probability that Kelly is female (in the local area), then weight each "Kelly"
check-in by that estimated probability. The final weighted sum for a place is
then an estimated expected number of ladies.

~~~
kolektiv
That's the kind of thinking which is likely to counteract the point of this
app.

------
kingkawn
San Francisco is possibly the easiest place to find available straight women
on earth, is this necessary?

~~~
olegkikin
Not really.

[http://cache.boston.com/bonzai-
fba/Globe_Graphic/2008/03/29/...](http://cache.boston.com/bonzai-
fba/Globe_Graphic/2008/03/29/1206808144_5800.jpg)

<http://www.lesjones.com/www/images/posts/singles2ql8.jpg>

------
hardik
Reminds me of the part in "On The Road" where Sal is at a party with Rawlins
and others.. quoting from the book: "Suddenly, there was a great inrush of
youngsters from the opera, who just grabbed girls and kissed them without
proper come-ons. Teenagers, drunk, disheveled, and excited, they ruined our
party."

------
bd_at_rivenhill
I hope these guys are smart enough to keep their receipts so they can write
off all of the pub crawling they need to do to make sure that it's functioning
properly. I might write such an app just to treat it as a 30% off sale on
lounge liquor under the heading of "market research".

------
code_duck
Even better, 'where the ladies who are tech savvy/nerdy enough to use
Foursquare' are at!!

------
readtodevelop
The knowledge that there are a great group of Ladies in some place can attract
a powerful group of men, so we end with a crowded place, the next day everyone
is looking for some more relaxed place to contact with someone interesting.

------
zackattack
this is excellent timing for my new service, where for only $25/month we'll go
to the mall 3 times a week and holla at bitches for you.

~~~
DannoHung
What if they holla back?

~~~
tel
If it's like any other matchmaking site they'll let you know that people
holla'd, but won't let you re-holla until you open up that wallet.

------
lutorm
It should be "wheretheladies.are" to be grammatically correct. You aren't at
somewhere...

~~~
code_duck
You're assuming the name is intended to be in English. It's not; that's
Ebonics.

~~~
andreyf
And that's sarcasm. And you're irony ;)

